# White Lake - Land buy may end congestion



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

White Lake, Muskegon County
Land buy may end congestion 

The Fruitland Township board has made a giant leap toward keeping the peace with the owners of Lakeside Inn. 
The township has secured an option to buy the Douglas and Susan Loy property west of the resort, which could be used for parking for fishermen and others using the lake. 

http://www.mlive.com/news/muchronicle/index.ssf?/base/news-3/1062515744240700.xml

Note 18 months ago: It is not unusual for the newspapers to misquote. Tom Hamilton certainly did "not" offer WLASA to pay 25% of the $175,000. WLASA is not that rich.
At an earlier Fruitland Township meeting Hamilton was asked about potential funding sources for purchasing the property. Hamilton gave several sources, and made the general comment that many grants may require a 25% match. The WLASA (Hamilton) would help the township write any grants to help the township obtain the property. That was misquoted in ths article.

Today: there is a three way partnership to purchase the land - WLASA, WL Chamber Commerce, and Fruitland Township. This is a totally different situation than 18 months ago. There will be a public hearing coming up at the White Lake Public Library. I will post that date and time when it is set. At that meeting we will need every sport fishing interest (organization & public) at that meeting for support. I can tell you that the White Lake Association (WLA) is made up of rich lake owner segregationist working to keep the public access from the public on White Lake.
Stay tuned.


----------

